# This combo worked for me



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

My DR is about 85% gone, and sometimes 100% gone. It might be worth a try to you if you want to give it a shot.

List of meds that did not work
Every SSRI besides Paxil, SNRI, Lamictal, Seroquel, Zyprexa etc..

Current combo that works

Paxil 10mg
Xanax .5 prn 
B Complex
Massive amounts of fish oil
Vitamin E,D,A
Magnesium 25mg

I was told by my pdoc that sometimes less is more with Paxil. It seems to work for about 1 out of 3 people, according to him. The Paxil, for me, immediately shut down anxiety, bad thoughts etc.. I was never really depressed so I do not know what it would do for depression. No more panic, no more GAD, SAD or DR. I hope you find the right meds for you, I thank GOD that I have found mine.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

How long did it take for the paxil to start working? Thanks, Dyna


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Dyna said:


> How long did it take for the paxil to start working? Thanks, Dyna


The first week was very hard; anxiety increased, panic attacks etc.. I had to use Xanax quite often that week to calm me down. After week 2, things started getting slowly better and by week 3, it was all gone. Anxiety, Panic and irrational thoughts were erased. To be safe, give it at least 4-6 weeks to kick in totally. You should start feeling relief within 2 weeks. After the third week, the DR was also gone. YMMV


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Kpanic said:


> After the third week, the DR was also gone. YMMV


Wow, that's incredible. I would take anything to have my DR go away, but unfortunately, my body does not react well with the SSRIs









Glad you have achieved this success though through this combo!


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Kpanic said:


> My DR is about 85% gone, and sometimes 100% gone. It might be worth a try to you if you want to give it a shot.
> 
> List of meds that did not work
> Every SSRI besides Paxil, SNRI, Lamictal, Seroquel, Zyprexa etc..
> ...


How long have you been suffering with DR off and on? That's great news though that you've found something that works!


----------



## Rainloss (Nov 4, 2011)

Do they just remove symptoms, or you actually cure GAD/DR/PD ? ( I mean not taking these meds anymore)


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Most combinations like that are very individual, and when taking so many dif things it's bard to say which ones are the ones working


----------

